# Dogfish Head Ale House to open in NOVA early next year!



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Supposedly we are getting another Ale House in the DC area. They are supposed to open one in Falls Church in February!

Anyway, I'm excited and wanted to share.


----------



## Yogi (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm very jealous I am a big fan of Dogfish Head and it is hard to find in my area.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

So you're just a few short months away from a glorious Golden Shower?


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Dogfish Head makes some (ahem) interesting brews. I enjoy trying them but most I would not drink on a regular basis. One of the resent Brew Your Own mags had an interview with Sam Calagione the brewmaster of DFH. It was an interesting read.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Commander Quan said:


> Dogfish Head makes some (ahem) interesting brews. I enjoy trying them but most I would not drink on a regular basis. One of the resent Brew Your Own mags had an interview with Sam Calagione the brewmaster of DFH. It was an interesting read.


I agree they make some wierd ones... but their 60, 90, and 120-minute IPAs are AMAZING...


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

burninator said:


> So you're just a few short months away from a glorious Golden Shower?


I wonder how it'll compare to briang's golden shower? Did you ever get one from him? :r


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> I wonder how it'll compare to briang's golden shower? Did you ever get one from him? :r


No, I haven't. I'm a Golden Shower virgin. :hn


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

burninator said:


> No, I haven't. I'm a Golden Shower virgin. :hn


:tpd:

But whatever floats yer boat Dave.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

jcarlton said:


> :tpd:
> 
> But whatever floats yer boat Dave.


It's the name of a beer, and I don't think any I have received from said person were that version, I think they were all Belgian Ales. I swear I'm not into the other thing by that name... :sl


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Am I going to have to open my own brew house in Woodbridge or what? 

I cannot wait!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

You know what I love about this place? I can come in here and make a comment about Golden Showers, and Greer comes out looking like a pervert. :r


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

burninator said:


> You know what I love about this place? I can come in here and make a comment about Golden Showers, and Greer comes out looking like a pervert. :r


It wouldn't necessarily take those comments to make me look that way...


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> It wouldn't necessarily take those comments to make me look that way...


Good sense of humor Dave. Way to take it like a man, now where's that lifting yer leg emoticon.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> It wouldn't necessarily take those comments to make me look that way...


No, but I'm always glad to help.


----------

